

  David Pogue's Gadget List of 2008  - prakash
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/08/07/david-pogues-gadget-list-of-2008/?em

======
noonespecial
FTA:

 _I have a drawer containing 200 MiniDV tapes, documenting the lives of our
three kids. I’d need NINE 300-gig hard drives to store all that. And what are
you going to do when the drive dies?_

I've got a stack of Betamax home-movie tapes that just _barely_ made it into
the digital realm before degrading past the point of playability that argues
against having an archive of magnetic plastic ribbon stored in a single place
as a means of preserving family memories.

